# Delete key auto-repeating



## HareBrain (Aug 13, 2014)

For the last couple of months, whenever I hit the delete key on my PC keyboard  (PC running Windows 7 Home Premium) there's about a 1-in-5 chance that it will work twice. But only twice -- the true auto-repeat kicks in after a significant pause. And it's only the delete key. It's really annoying to have to keep fishing emails back out of the deleted items folder. Anyone else had this, or any ideas what might cause or fix it?


----------



## Ray McCarthy (Aug 13, 2014)

Try a different keyboard to see if dirt or software.

I have box of them in the attic. You're welcome to one and a cup of tea if you are passing.


----------



## HareBrain (Aug 13, 2014)

Good idea! I think there's one under a ton of rubbish in the cellar. (And thanks for the tea offer.)


----------



## The Judge (Aug 13, 2014)

HareBrain said:


> It's really annoying to have to keep fishing emails back out of the deleted items folder.


Admit it.  This is just an elaborate excuse to try and explain why you've ignored my PM from the new Chrons site.


----------



## J Riff (Aug 13, 2014)

Pop off dat key and clean it out there could be something in there...


----------



## HareBrain (Aug 15, 2014)

Weirdness ...

I took the key off. It's an old-style clickety keyboard, so underneath was the thingummajig with a protruding cross-shaped bit onto which the key-cap fits. No sign of any dirt. I kept pressing directly on the cross-shaped bit, trying to get the double-delete to happen, and it wouldn't. Nor has it happened since. But I can't see what I could have changed just by taking the key-cap off.

Anyway, it seems to be fixed, so yay. And thanks.


----------

